# The Battle Frontier



## Severus Snape (Apr 23, 2010)

There are many Battle Frontiers in the world of Pokemon. Welcome to Hoenn's Battle Frontier, with seven Frontier Brains. Scott is here to greet you.

"Hi friend! A start of 50 BP should do you good shouldn't it! Take a look around. See ya, bye!"

The shops are not open yet but you can quickly buy some Pokemon with your money.

10 BP - First stage Pokemon with 2 evolutions
20 BP - All Starter Pokemon
30 BP - Eevee
40 BP - First stage Pokemon with 1 evolution
50 BP - First stage Pokemon with no evolutions


----------

